# Oouch ! sapphire crystal scratched on my Sailor Diver !



## fleaman

Guys,
Help needed! I just had a hairline scratch on my sapphire crystal ! 
well, one might say.. scratch proof but its not, depends on what hits it! for my case.. i dunno! i hit too many stuff latetly. o|

I saw couple of the DIY using diamond paste thingy. Any more options which i can choose from besides living witht the scratch or change the glass ?

thanks in advance.

rgds,
alex


----------



## Sin22

Mate, I've had that happen to my MM20 previously so I know your grief. Sapphire glass is scratch resistant, not scratch proof sadly.

Mine was done in my a lady walking by and her engagement ring (big ass rock) smacked hard into the crystal and I got the gauge.

That said, I did order the diamond paste from the net and used it and it went away easily. I've still got a bunch of the paste left over and if you were in Singapore I'd just pass it to you.

Basically if you get a set, just masking tape the watch except the area you want to polish, make it as small an area as possible, then just with some elbow grease, within 10mins it'll be out if its just at the surface.


----------



## kimsoon

If it is just a light scratch, try using baby powder with a polishing cloth. It works for me.


----------



## fleaman

Sin22,
thanks for the info! btw, what micron was used in your polishing?

kimsoon,
babypowder with a polishing cloth on sapphire crystal? need to try that .. 
btw, the polishing cloth you're referring is something like cape cod thingy ?

again, thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## Sin22

fleaman, I got both the 0.5 and 1.5micron tubes. Found the 0.5mn was more than sufficient


----------



## kimsoon

Yes, cape cod. 

I can understand the frustration. I was so careless to put my Rolex put in my pocket with car key some time ago. But, luckily, I managed to remove the light scratches left on my Rolex sapphire using this method. 

Hope it works for yours too.


----------



## fleaman

Sin22,
thanks. I'll look out for the 0.5 micron !

Kimsoon, 
I'm more careful with my rolex now since i got the sailor diver scratched ! ;p

will try that easy method as well !


----------



## abouttime

Wow... it is very difficult to scratch a Sapphire crystal. My experience is that the scratch will not come out with professional equipment. Usually the crystal needs to be replaced. Let me know how the baby powder works as that is a new one to me... thanks


----------



## Sin22

abouttime said:


> Wow... it is very difficult to scratch a Sapphire crystal. My experience is that the scratch will not come out with professional equipment. Usually the crystal needs to be replaced. Let me know how the baby powder works as that is a new one to me... thanks


Steve, I've used the diamond paste on 3 seperate sapphire crystals, 2 of my own, 1 of a friend's and its worked, I've even passed the paste around in Singapore to other mates and all have reported success for Sapphire. for Mineral crystal though it was hit and miss and normal polish worked.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Fabian, may I ask what brand of diamond paste is it and where can I get it ? 

Lex


----------



## Sin22

Hi Lex, I can pass you some one of these days if we meet up. I got it off ebay and it was some chinese brand, I'll see if I can still find the link and PM it to you.


----------



## fleaman

Sin22 said:


> Hi Lex, I can pass you some one of these days if we meet up. I got it off ebay and it was some chinese brand, I'll see if I can still find the link and PM it to you.


Bro,
i've bought it from ebay as well... waiting for it to arrive! 
thanks for the offer !

will let u know the end result! :-d


----------



## kimsoon

Hi Lex,

You can get it at Passion in Funan as well.

kimsoon


----------



## abouttime

LOL.. sure diamond paste will work but BABY POWDER? Fleaman first stated about using baby powder to remove scratches... baby power and diamond paste are very different.... ;-)


----------

